
Artificial Intelligence, Autonomy, and the Economy [pdf] - t23
https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/whitehouse.gov/files/documents/Artificial-Intelligence-Automation-Economy.PDF
======
sprobertson
They make a great point about the difference between 19th and 20th century
industrial revolutions.

In the 19th century, unskilled laborers became more productive, and skilled
artisans less productive, due to machinery making their jobs easier (hence the
Luddite movement).

In the 20th century the situation reversed, and unskilled laborers had their
jobs taken and perhaps eliminated by full automation. Productivity went down
for them and up for the people who owned the machines.

The well known concern for the 21st century is that as automation becomes more
capable, it will raise the skill floor of human employability, which can only
increase inequality (of productivity and thus life, thanks capitalism).

